

The Arrogance of Atheism? - gmays
http://bigthink.com/21st-century-spirituality/the-arrogance-of-atheism

======
Edmond
Unless the religious person is genuinely interested (rear) in why I don't
share their belief, my preference generally is to avoid religious discussions
altogether.

------
thenerdfiles
Religious language isn't built on a predictive theoretical framework. I don't
see what the big fuss is about:

    
    
        Those deaths happened to teach the rest of us a lesson.
    

Does saying this commit one to the believe in some Divine Story that has a
triage of lessons? No. Some people learned from the events, though it might
seem disingenuous to say, or maybe strictly hear?, of others, not so
elsewhere, amongst a different crowd, in a different conversation. A
journalist may compare one disaster to another, and then we learn something
else. Another facts rolls into the epitome of history.

Religious language effects an innocence in that it enables for other ways of
talking to pass into and out of it with greater elasticity.

